# Massachusetts Police Chase Suspect Driving School Bus



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Medford police were involved in an unusual chase Sunday night. It was unusual because of the getaway vehicle that was involved. 

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that a bus was stolen and then allegedly used in an attempted burglary. 

Police said the driver, identified as Luke Caraccio, 21, allegedly attempted to break in to a Friendly's restaurant in Stoneham, Mass., Sunday, shattering the glass of the restaurant and then threatening patrons with what they believed to be a handgun. 

Afterward, the hooded man made a getaway in the school bus, police said. Just before 1:30 a.m., on High Street in Medford, a police officer approached the vehicle, but the driver fled. The officer called for backup help and officers from various communities chased the bus down Routes 2 and 128, and then on to Routes 3 and 495. The driver was finally stopped after speed sticks were used and the bus wheels were deflated. 

"The use of the school bus may not have been a getaway vehicle, it might have just been another crime for him. He might have been on a crime spree and decided the opportunity was there to take the bus and he took it," a Medford police officer said. 

Caraccio was eventually arrested in Tewksbury, Mass., and was brought back to Medford for arraignment Monday. 

Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Happened to hear the chase on BAPERN - the Medford guys did a great job coordinating and communicating through out!!


----------

